# ReD RiveR Cats



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Was out lastnight on the red and did pretty good... (2) 5lb, (2) 12lb, (1) 13lb all in about 3 hours... Craig

Pic Updated 8-1-07

13lbs


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ah dang it i knew i should have went hah, you guys heading out this week anytime?


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Yah just give me a call, I believe we are going tonight also... Craig


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's one from last night on the Red


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Nice fish... About 12lbs? Craig


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

14.5 #
33 inches


----------



## River Rat (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice fish.... Josh


----------

